# Moving forward



## Shallott (Nov 4, 2019)

Today I'm taking my first steps toward improving my life alone - which is far too solitary. First I joined this forum. Soon I'll report for training @ a local 2nd-hand store run by our local senior federation. I hope both will help connect me with the world outside my house and my head! Here's to my efforts and to all of us who keep on rebuilding . . .


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 4, 2019)

Good news. Hope you do well. Moving forward is the best thing to do. Can be hard too. I started my new single life six months ago when I lost my husband. It can be a tough journey but fulfilling as well.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 4, 2019)

Hope it all works out for you.  A positive attitude is 90% of the success of a new lifestyle.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

Superb! Well, you've made the first step by introducing yourself all at once  to a bunch of people from several different countries, so working at the second hand store is going to be breeze after this...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome Shallott !
Those sound like 2 great steps to take!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 4, 2019)

Good for you


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Shallot!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 5, 2019)

Best wishes in your new venture!!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2019)

Good, your thinking means you know you have a future. You may be alone and retired but life is still worth living. Make the most of it. After having a family dependent on me, I still find it difficult to plan things just for myself. Not used to being selfish!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 5, 2019)

Welcome aboard. You will find lots of support here, along with some comedy, and a variety of opinions on a wide range of topics.


----------



## Shallott (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks, all. Initial good news: the coffee @ the shop where I started volunteering is REALLY good.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Shallott said:


> Initial good news:



That's excellent news!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2019)

Shallott said:


> Thanks, all. Initial good news: the coffee @ the shop where I started volunteering is REALLY good.


Come over to our coffee thread, Shallot!
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/welcome-to-coffee-corner.30849/page-91


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2019)

Good for you.  I've read that isolating oneself from human interaction could cause an earlier death than in those who stay engaged with others. .
Best of blessings with all your endeavors


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)

Sounds like me. I got into a dispute 13 years ago with a fellow pilot. A short time after the argument ended, he forgave me. I didn’t believe that I needed to be forgiven. My wife thinks I should forgive him this year and move on. I don’t think so.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome and sounds like you are off to a fab start!


----------

